# Are they gone



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I havent seen a duck in 4 days now in se nodak are they gone? Or am i just not looking hard enough?


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

We shot limits of greenheads and a few geese both Wed. and Friday up here by Grand Forks this week. I don't think they're gone yet, just really concentrated.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got back from SE Nodak. Up to 11/16/06 there were thousands of ducks in the area. We had no problem finding fields with large numbers of ducks feeding in them. Everything froze that night. The large flocks were just feeding at night. There was still birds around when we left, but alot had moved on. On 11/17/06 we went down to Sand lake in SD to take a look. WOW!! I have never seen so many mallards and snows.


----------



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

Not only do I agree that there are still some ducks here in ND but I also believe that there are more yet to come. Take a look at this website

waterfowl.cast.uark.edu/

It shows that there are still plenty of ducks in canada still believe it or not


----------



## brookecarrie (Aug 2, 2003)

The arkansas game and fish website is great, but it takes them a while to "update" the dead bird microchips. In the past, birds have "shown" on the web page that were actually dead. Don't count on the website to be 100% accurate.


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

well I am from the UP of Mich, and I haven't seen a duck lately either. I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Norm, go outside and look up!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still around but definately in their late season patterns. It's getting to be that time of year where I question even targeting ducks in the morning....better to go after geese and hit the ducks up in the afternoon.

Still seeing good concentrations back home Norm.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya, never really target ducks in the 1st place but just not really seeing any with honkers or otherwise.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I hear you on the targeting the ducks...if it's even worth it in the morning...Found a corn field Saturday night loaded with Mallards and Canada's...Set up decoys Sunday morning...and NADA...Didn't even see a confirmed duck in the air...Drove by the roost...and there they were huddled together keeping the water open...


----------



## macmiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Rick,

That's my story most of this month. They just don't fly in the AM and come out after shooting time in the PM.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know where you guys are looking but i had a chance to drive around last night and nothing. Did see some good groups of honkers yet though.


----------

